# Tablet concern / problem



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay, so I set up this really nice slide show.... Only ran it a couple of days and already saw very promising results. Then, on my days off, I tweaked it a little more....

But now I have noticed a troublesome issue 

It seems that the Google link on my desktop is a default, and not removable. Well that would be fine, if i could just lock it (I do have the "App lock" app, which I use on several other things such as my Gmail and any other private stuff) 
But because it's a default on my desk top, then not even the desktop can be opened without unlocking it. Then, as soon as its unlocked, a pax could now go into my Google account and gain access to private stuff ? 

I would like a pax to be able to use Youtube and other random internet stuff (I use my phone as a hotspot, I have unlimited data transfer, and it costs me nothing) 

So how can I let them use Google for surfing the net, but not be able to see my Google account information ???


----------



## JWag12787 (Apr 13, 2017)

You didn't indicate what kind of tablet it is?
There's different kinds of "launchers" you can use.
I use one on my phone called "Nova". Theoretically, you could set it up so that only the apps you want are visible, and you can remove the app tray, etc.
Though I'm not 100% sure how best to hide/remove the top status bar, which would get into settings and stuff. Maybe a "app lock" program will help, as they'd need a code to get into certain programs?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello JWag, thank you for your reply....

Sorry, it's this one...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-10-Viking-Pro10.1-32GB-2-in-1-Tablet-Android-6.0-Marshmallow

And I am already using the "app locker" app... Which works great for individual apps, that one might try to access from the desktop.
The problem is, there is a Google search bar across the the top of the desk top which is not removable... At least i dont know how to do that. Again, i can lock the home screen, but that defeats the whole purpose, as i want to allow some stuff, at the very least the slideshow...

Oops, that links not working for me, but its the RCA Viking 10.1" with the Marshmallow 6.0 operating system...


----------



## JWag12787 (Apr 13, 2017)

My recommendation would be this.
Use Nova Launcher. This will allow you to control the desktop, widgets, and customize it to not include the search bar and hide the "Apps" button, which would allow you to set up a keyboard shortcut to access the app listing.
Then continue to use the AppLocker to lock apps and settings you don't want, but place the shortcuts on the Nova launcher screen that you want to allow them access to.
This will still allow you to run the wallpaper, or whatever app you are using for the slideshow effect as well, as all the launcher does is replace the standard launcher and desktop.

That would be my 2c. I'm still working on my tablet system, but that's what I'd ideally recommend if that's your aim.

Hope that helps! Let me know if I can help any further with setup.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Feasible to sign out of google so that pax can't go into your account? Or, make an uberpax account for pax use only.


----------

